# Missing tack at barn :( What to do?



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

(I couldn't decide where this is most appropriate, so if this is in the wrong spot I apologize)

I think someone might have stolen my bridle at the barn :-( I don't want to overreact and ruin a good thing, so I wanted some others input before I do anything.

I have 2 bridles - a leather one that I use when we are riding around the barn either in the arenas or trails on property and a synthetic one I use for trail riding and camping off property. They both have the same Mikmar full cheek snaffle bit that I like. 

The last time I used the leather bridle (which is a nice chestnut brown with white stitching and fits my hard to fit mare's head nicely with matching bit keepers) was a week ago Wednesday when I went out for a brief ride in the indoor during the hot afternoon. We went for a trail ride last Sunday and I used the synthetic one and honestly I can't remember if the leather one was on my bridle hook or not. I didn't pay much attention because I wasn't using it and it is on a seperate hook.

I went out to the barn yesterday to ride in the morning and went to put on the leather bridle and it was missing. I searched all over the barn and in the other boarder's cubbies and it was nowhere to be seen. I then thought maybe I did take it with me (although it has not been taken off property since last fall) and searched the trailer and my SUV. Nope. When I got home I searched the truck we use to pull the trailer...Nope.

not only did it fit my mare very well, but I really liked the looks of the bridle and it was $200 with a $100 bit attached to it. I have been at this barn for a year without anything going missing before. I really like the barn I am at, but I just purchased a new saddle and I am worried something might happen to it. 

I was going to leave a note for the BO and see if maybe she saw it somewhere, but I had already spoken to her husband who is replacing the stall fronts and he was there all week and didn't notice anything. He doesn't handle the horses though, so I would doubt he would notice someone using a bridle that wasn't theirs. 

What would you do?????


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe you could put up a sign that says it is missing and the last time you used it. Any pics may help too. This way, everyone at the barn knows and will be on the lookout. Also may give the culprit a chance to save face and return it. And if any other boarders have tack missing, they may contact you too, then. You could all speak with the barn owner. Sorry you are having to deal with this. Hope someone turns it in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

One of my boarder's bridles went missing this week. She'd left it on the ground in the pasture and I stumbled upon it. I was terrified she thought I'd taken it!

Though it'd be very silly of a barrel racer to steal an all out English bridle which she doesn't even know how to put on/adjust.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't leave my stuff where other people could get to it someone could just walk in the barn during the day not even have a horse there and take stuff


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Send a mass email to everyone (or ask the BO to) and leave out signs.

Tie ribbons in a particular color to your nicer items. For the "every day" items, put a strip of electrical tape in a particular color - put it on ALL your stuff, then take a sharpie and put your initials on it.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the electrical tape idea. Will have to do that although my trail bridle is red and black stripped and the only one of its kind in a barn of dressage riders. 

I am going to hang up a sign on her stall and in the tack room. All of the tack lockers are open faced so there is no way to lock anything. I will go back outside and triple check her pasture, but I always bring her in adn back out with her halter, so I don't see how it could be there. Will check though. You never know.

I really like the barn and we have another year here before we move. I don't want to seem like I am accusing anyone or make enemies. I jsut want my bridle back.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Leave a note telling how the hidden camera revealed some interesting pics. You would like to give the person who borrowed your stuff a chance to return it (name a date) or you will deem it necessary to show them to the police. No one knows if you hid a camera but they'll sure sweat it.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

My first thought (since there's never been able problem with theft or missing items before) is that there is probably a logical and simple explanation... 

I agree with the others who suggested posting a sign.

You'll probably get it back in short time with an apology.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had stuff stolen from a barn many years ago. Still makes me mad. Id put up a sign about the bridle and see if it shows up.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a good $60 rake stolen while I was switching manure bins one time. Have also had a really good driving whip stolen before. In saying that, I've lost a $70 pair of gorgeous leather gloves, a helmet, a really good crop and a few brushes. But I always locked up my saddle and bridle and I keep both at home now (makes my house look all horsey )


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

The only time I have had issues with things going "missing" is when I was at a barn with some younger kids who liked to "borrow" what they didn't have or wanted. :-S 

I agree that a talk with the BO and a note or sign will probably bring the bridle back and if it doesn't I would discuss with the BO about the possibility of doors/locks being put on the lockers to keep this from happening again, as it was either a honest mistake, or borrow and you will get it back or sadly there is likely someone with sticky fingers and you don't need more stuff taken :-( 

I know a lady who embroidered all her blankets with large hot pink initials to keep people from "borrowing" them as she had that issue when boarding, she also made sure to buy all brightly colored supplies and initial them so u could see them "walking" away  she said it worked well!

I hope you find it! Remember to check all the places you know it isn't ;-)


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for responding!! 

I put a note up on her stall door describing it, the last time and location I used it and at the end said that I probably left it somewhere and would appreciate it if everyone could keep their eyes open. 

I was all alone at the barn too, so I decided to snoop through the other lockers. I never look at the other boarder's stuff unless asked to, but felt I had a right this time. Anyway...I found it hanging up in one of the teenager's lockers behind another bridle. I took down my sign and left a message for the BO to handle it. 

I will be putting electrical tape on my bridle and I am debating about taking my saddle home, but since I go to the barn after work I would have to leave it in my car all day and I think that is worse. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would ask or leave a message for everyone at that barn, and continue looking for it. If you research everywhere and you can't find it, and no one has responded, post a reward sign (not saying how much.) this might interest the person who maybe took it, to return it. Hope you find it!


----------

